# Need some advise!



## needanswers84 (Mar 21, 2009)

My husbabnd and I have been together for 6 years and married for 3. I love him a so much but I can't take the porn. Just today I found out that he was looking on craigslist at the personal ads. I just don't know what to think anymore. I asked him why he looked at it and he lied to me at first and told me he never did but then I told him I just want the truth so he said he doesn't know why he did. Everytime he looks at porn he tells me he doesn't know why. About a year and a half ago I found out he signed up on BlackBook.com. Its a website where you meet woman or men. I found out his username and password and logged on. He wasn't talking with anyone yet, but I found it like 2 days after he had signed up. So I don't know if he would have started to or not. He cryed pretty hard when I confronted him about it and told me to delete his account. So I just need some advise from some others who have either gone thruogh this stuff or maybe some advise from some men. Tell me why you think hes doing this? I can't take it anymore but I love him and don't want to be without him.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well how does your married life differ from your "dating life" prior to marriage?

How often do you have sex? (times per week, yer, etc.)

#1 reason people cheat is Boredom, not necessarily witht heir partner, but life in General.

Has there been any major issues or changes? any children? new jobs ? etc.

we need some more details.


----------



## needanswers84 (Mar 21, 2009)

The amount we have sex differs every week. Some weeks we have sex lik 2 times and then we could go 2 weeks without having sex. My husband is not working right now so i'm sure that has a lot to do with his looking a porn. 
We talked last night about it and he still couldn't give me an answer of why he was looking at the personal ads. 
Our sex life was great in the beginning. And when we have a few drinks in us, our sex life is awesome. He finnally told me last night that he is bored with our sex life. Also have also lost the romance. I thought the same thing about our sex life but niether of us new how to tell each other. Its sad but we look forward to going out to have a few drinks just so we can have fun, wild sex. I could also use some tips on how to get the excitment back into the bedroom. 
It makes me a little nervuos that he went to the next step of actually looking at the personal ads because he is bored. It makes me wonder if I didn't find out that maybe he would be out cheating on me right now. 
We have been working on having kids but he is sterile. We have done do rounds of artificail insamination and that didn'ot work. We are taking a break from that now. It was verys stressful to be going through with all the baby stuff but I don't think thats the problem. 
Anything else you need to know? Maybe I got my answer last night that hes just bored with our sex. Now I have to think of some things that will spice it up. Any tips?


----------



## SweetBillyV (Mar 28, 2009)

Ask him to read the book Wild at Heart and the accompanying field manual. You should read it as well. It will give him a good perspective on why is feeling the way he is....


----------

